# LoJack for Bikes



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Company Translates 18-Year Expertise in Recovering Stolen Vehicles to Address Growing Problem of Bike Theft. *Now if they would just give (free of charge) the units to law enforcement agencies Instead of making us buy the dam things!*

WESTWOOD, Mass., Feb. 16 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ --

LoJack Corporation (Nasdaq: LOJN), the company that created and leads the global stolen vehicle recovery market, today announced LoJack For Motorcycles, a tracking and recovery solution for stolen motorcycles. With this product introduction, LoJack translates its expertise in tracking and recovering other valuable mobile assets -- such as stolen cars, trucks, construction equipment and commercial vehicles -- to address the growing problem of motorcycle theft, which rose a full 55 percent from 2002 to 2003.*

"We are pleased to bring this powerful solution to the motorcycle
enthusiasts who are looking for a highly effective means to protect their
bikes," said Joseph F. Abely, CEO of LoJack Corporation. "Quite simply, we believe this is the right product at the right time. Motorcycle riding is --
once again -- an increasingly popular pastime, as evidenced by skyrocketing bike sales, which are expected to rival those from the 'Easy Rider' days of the 1970s. At the same time, bike theft is also climbing at alarming rates and there is a lack of effective theft protection solutions available to consumers. LoJack For Motorcycles addresses this market need at a time when more people than ever are riding bikes."

Product Incorporates LoJack Strengths: Integration with Law Enforcement,
Proven Technology, Highly Covert LoJack For Motorcycles features the core strengths that have made LoJack's flagship Stolen Vehicle Recovery System such a successful solution to the serious problem of vehicle theft over the past 18 years. The product is directly integrated with law enforcement agencies in LoJack markets -- the company's Police Tracking Computers are installed in police vehicles, helicopters and fixed-wing aircraft and are used to track and recover stolen vehicles. The product is also based on LoJack's tried-and-true radio frequency technology, which has proven to be optimal for tracking and recovery -- it is effective even if the vehicle is in a garage, steel container or surrounded by dense foliage. Lastly, the systems are covert -- LoJack For Motorcycles is hidden on the bike so that thieves would not suspect the device exists and, therefore, would not attempt to find and disengage it. Taken together, these strengths have enabled LoJack to deliver a better than 90
percent success rate in recovering stolen cars and trucks.

According to D.J. Thompson, LoJack Law Enforcement Liaison, "As a bike
owner and former police officer, I can speak on multiple levels about the
enormity of the problem of motorcycle theft. It's a very serious problem
that's growing rapidly. To keep your bike safe, you need more than just theft deterrents -- you need something that ensures you'll get your bike back if it is stolen -- and that's LoJack For Motorcycles. In my opinion, it's the only way to truly protect your bike."

LoJack's Track Record of Recovering Stolen Mobile Assets LoJack was founded with a mission of providing a highly effective solution to the growing problem of car theft. In 1998, the company brought to market a
customized version of its Stolen Vehicle Recovery solution for the
construction industry to help address the $1 billion theft issue. Today,
LoJack continues to expand its suite of offerings for recovering stolen mobile assets by developing a version specifically for motorcycles. To date, LoJack has helped recover more than $2 billion in mobile assets worldwide.

Availability and Pricing
LoJack For Motorcycles will be rolled out on a market-by-market basis in
the United States, where motorcycle theft rates are highest. The product is available now at certified franchise dealers in Massachusetts and will be
available in the greater Miami/Fort Lauderdale area by March 2005. LoJack For Motorcycles will also become available in Texas and California markets later in 2005. The product has a Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price of $595, a one-time installation fee payable to the dealer. It comes with a limited two- year Original Purchaser's Warranty and a money-back guarantee if a stolen motorcycle is not recovered within 24 hours.

How LoJack for Motorcycles Works LoJack for Motorcycles includes a small wireless radio-frequency transceiver that is hidden in one of several locations on the motorcycle. Once the motorcycle is reported stolen to the police, state law enforcement computers match the vehicle identification number to the LoJack database. After the match, the LoJack system is automatically activated, emitting silent radio signals from the small radio transceiver. Law enforcement vehicles with LoJack tracking computers follow these signals, which lead to the stolen bike. LoJack has on staff law enforcement liaisons (former police officers with an expertise in vehicle theft), who provide training on the LoJack system to law enforcement officers and support them in the fight against auto and bike theft.

About LoJack Corporation
LoJack Corporation, the premier worldwide marketer of wireless tracking
and recovery systems for valuable mobile assets, is the undisputed leader in global stolen vehicle recovery. Its Stolen Vehicle Recovery System delivers a better than 90% success rate and has helped recover more than $2 billion in global assets. The system is uniquely integrated into law enforcement agencies in the United States that use LoJack's in-vehicle tracking equipment to recover stolen assets, including cars, trucks, commercial vehicles, construction equipment and motorcycles. LoJack operates in 22 states and the District of Columbia, representing areas of the country with the greatest population density, and highest number of new vehicle sales and incidence of vehicle theft. In addition, LoJack technology is utilized by law enforcement and security organizations in more than 25 countries throughout Europe, Africa, Latin America and Asia.

*National Insurance Crime Bureau, US and Canada

Contacts:
LoJack Corporation Tier One Partners Tier One Partners
Paul McMahon Jeanne Bock Laura Feng
781-251-4130 781-861-5249 978-975-1414
781-918-0904 (cell) 617-548-5671 (cell)

SOURCE LoJack Corporation
Web Site: http://www.lojack.com


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Speaking as bike owner I say keep the dam thing if it is stolen. 

The last thing I want is bike that was recoverd and has broken gear teeth, bent frame, bent forks,bent exhaust ,scrated paint etc etc. cause the person that stole it dumped it. :roll: 

If its stolen I would make money. :twisted:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Gil";p="56757 said:


> Company Translates 18-Year Expertise in Recovering Stolen Vehicles to Address Growing Problem of Bike Theft. *Now if they would just give (free of charge) the units to law enforcement agencies Instead of making us buy the dam things!*


I was under the impression (after reading up on Lojack systems) that the insurance companies bought them for the departments...or is that a bunch of bunk?

My sister paid about $450 to have a Lojack (and alarm) put in her car five years ago. I was considering doing the same with my car (as I needed to get an alarm anyway), until I realized that they have now jacked the price up to over $700. :evil:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

It's a bunch of bunk... LoJack wants the departments to pay for the units, and most departments say no (because they are outrageously over priced), so therefore it becomes a big game. 

All it does is give you the 35% off your insurance. Depending on what kind of car you get...thats up to you if you want it or not... but if someone steals your car.. Do you really want it back?

I'd pray it was totaled in a ditch somewhere, half burnt. 

Most dealerships offer it because the sales people make $50.00 extra if you add it on. Yet they neglect to inform you that most pd's don't even carry the units.


----------



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

I hope theres not too much bike jacking in cow town massachusetts, otherwise I'm in trouble. Although I don't leave my baby alone in public often/long


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

LoJack will donate a unit or two but want you to purchase the additional units at something like $1500 bucks a piece.

The only two units we have were donated and thats the only way we will get additional units.

When I asked a Lojack rep of a grant program or a program run by insurance companies that would provide the units to PD's he knew of none.


----------

